# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  zaštitne iz getroa

## livac

znam da sam prije negdje čitala o tome, a sad ne mogu naći. Je li netko probao zaštitne gaćice iz getroa (navodno koštaju 6 kn)? kako su djeca reagirala (osipi?)? "dišu" li ili da na to njih ne pomišljam?

----------


## momtobe

> znam da sam prije negdje čitala o tome, a sad ne mogu naći. Je li netko probao zaštitne gaćice iz getroa (navodno koštaju 6 kn)? kako su djeca reagirala (osipi?)? "dišu" li ili da na to njih ne pomišljam?


Ja kupila iz znatiželje- super im je kroj, kao ME Airflow, napravljene su od neke tanke plastičice (ali nije baš kao vrećica) tako da sumnjam da dišu, iako, luftaju se, isto kao airflow, kroz proreze kod drukera. Ako si na knap s coverima, kupi jer posluže za rezervu apsolutno.

----------


## anamar

ja kupila za probu, koštaju oko 6 kuna, ali manekneka se još nije rodila tako da nisam uspjela probat. iako ne izgledaju kao da ne dišu, računala sam da ih joj obučem makar i jednom, (dok se pravi coveri budu sušili ili prali) neću pogriješiti. osim toga takve smo zaštitne gaće ( ili slične) imali mi kad smo bili mali, ja se sjećam sekinih...
fora je što su u veličinama kao robica za bebu, 56, 62, 68...
ja sam uzela od svakog broja po jedne.

----------


## Lu

ja sam ih kupila jer me zanimalo sta je to. one su od pvc-a a ne kao ovi drugi coveri od poliuretana i u njima koza ne dise. a meni smrde na plastiku  :/

----------


## Engls

Osobno sam jako osjetljiva,pa sam ih kupila 5 kom,rasporila,prekrojila i ušila u svoje platnene uloške. Nije me čak niti zasvrbjelo,pa sam ih tek onda stavila E. na guzu.Do sada nam nisu napravile nikakvu štetu,barem ju ja nisam vidjela...Kroj mi je malo predubok,pa ih koristim samo za spavanje. Neke sam već prekrojila,pa nam krase obične pelene...

----------


## twinmama

Ne bih preporučila baš za svaki dan(a s obzirom na materijal-nebi to ni izdržale)
ali kao rezerva-zašto ne  :Smile:

----------


## Roza

Ja sam gledala te zaštitne i apsolutno su mi bljak - i izgledom i materijalom (i mirisom   :Sad:  )...Ne znam, možda previše tražim...

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

Ma nemojte to stavljati, onda ih možete zamotati do ispod pazuha u najlon-vrećicu, još je jeftinije.

----------

